# How to hunt a scrape and rub



## decoy23 (May 28, 2011)

I found a spot wheres there a rub and a scrape..is there a way to hunt it to find the buck out in shooting hours?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

IMO it's a waste of time.It's a place where he's been-and now may not be back.There are far more productive spots such as pinches/edges/doe areas to hunt now.Of course if its in thick cover,a pinch,or otherwise good spot(not likely),no harm.
If you do,consider 45-50 yds downwind based on the almost mythical lore that he'll sneak in and scent check it from there.
Set a camera if you want to see what shows up-almost certainly this time of year it may be anything including other hunters but if a buck not likely the one that initiated the scrape.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i (mostly) agree with DuckP. I've found few scrapes that have been worth sitting over. ditto on rubs. however, i do like it when i find a long rub-line on a fairly open ridge bordering a thick area. if it's just a small scrape,forget about it. if its a large scrape in a perenial spot tucked up tight to a bedding area it can be worth hunting over as long as you can get in clean,quite.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dont bother with scrapes unless you like shooting 1.5 and 2.5 year old bucks as its pretty rare to get a mature buck working one during shooting hours.

The only time I even get remotely excited to see a scrape is when I find a primary scrape. Ive never found one yet that was outside a bedding area. They can be dynamite to hunt, IF you can hunt them. Being in the bedding area brings a whole host of other issues.

I dont even get real excited about scrape or rub lines anymore. If you're not good at identifying the more subtle travel corridors, rub and scrape lines can be telltale clues and show you the way, if they are present. But as for rubs and scrapes themselves they mean nothing to me. The travel corridor (and does using it) are the real draw.


----------

